# Is there big difference in pour over method?



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

Well, once again the Fracino Classico Birmingham Friday afternoon special is kaput, so I'm on the v60 for the foreseeable. It's not the end of the world as I love a good pour over, but I was wondering if it's worth investing in another method or if they're all pretty much the same? I've used a Clever Dripper and wasn't massively impressed although the shop never said how long the water had been in contact with the coffee before I received it, so I may have ballsed that up myself. I was thinking of something like a chemex or Kalitta wave, maybe even a syphon, although that will probably need to be plastic if that's an option.

I already have a press pot and I'm no longer keen on it. The same goes for Moka pots.

Any thought?


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

@MWJB

Mr ***


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

cold war kid said:


> Well, once again the Fracino Classico Birmingham Friday afternoon special is kaput, so I'm on the v60 for the foreseeable. It's not the end of the world as I love a good pour over, but I was wondering if it's worth investing in another method or if they're all pretty much the same? I've used a Clever Dripper and wasn't massively impressed although the shop never said how long the water had been in contact with the coffee before I received it, so I may have ballsed that up myself. I was thinking of something like a chemex or Kalitta wave, maybe even a syphon, although that will probably need to be plastic if that's an option.
> 
> I already have a press pot and I'm no longer keen on it. The same goes for Moka pots.
> 
> Any thought?


 Short answer, focus on nailing the V60.

If you buy another pour over brewer, all you will really succeed in doing is starting at square one again, having to work out grind setting & pour regime. They all do pretty much the same thing. Melitta allows you to add all the brew water faster, you often have to control the pour rate more carefully with the more open cones (V60, Chemex). Kalita is somewhere in between but papers can be trickier to source at times & aggressive pouring can lead to slow brews.

Siphon & Clever Dripper aren't pour over (percolation brewers), but you can use the Clever (& Bonavita) as a pour over by doing a long, large bloom (up to 60s with 4x dose weight), place on cup then fast fill with brew water (30-40s for 1 mug).

Press pot can make great coffee, if you have plenty of time & can be careful with keeping silt out of the brew. Something I might do at weekend mornings & brew whilst I'm in the shower, or a long brew for larger gatherings, day to day though I brew as drip (pour over).


----------

